# Impact VPS - 2 New Locations And Features



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 11, 2016)

We sent this email out to our customers yesterday night. Figured it might be interesting to some people here:



> Hello
> 
> 
> This month marks the one year anniversary of our Impact VPS brand, and boy it has gone fast. The explosive number of orders we had on day one and the number of you that participated in the beta of our service surprised any expectations we had. During the last year we have expanded to many more nodes, started a shared web hosting brand (Impact Shared), started offering software licenses and much more. We could not have done it without you and I would like to thank you for that.
> ...


----------



## drmike (Mar 11, 2016)

Are the new locations - Dallas and NYC both with Incero also?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 11, 2016)

drmike said:


> Are the new locations - Dallas and NYC both with Incero also?



Yes they are


----------

